# Brindle Bull



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

http://www.hundebitt.no/Angrepstrening%20med%20amstaff%20og%20pitbull.mpg


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

What a little powerhouse.

I used to have Pit Bulls and I love the brindle color.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Wonder what breed he is.. .It doesn't say, just Amstaff and pitbull... Maybe he's and AST. He's a ball or fire!


----------

